# New kicks



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

tell me what you think... I have how to write that Ill post if you guys want.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

do the write-up.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice. They flow pretty well.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

how's the tonality, staging, imaging, etc.?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

looks great man!


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

is SEM texture paint?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey! I just saw these a minute ago on a different forum!  Lookin' good.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Where do their paths cross?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

about the middle of the car...have yet to try them as my amps are out being upgraded


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

Vacuum those floors!  

They look great - did you paint the lower halves of the doors while you were at it? Appears to match really well. Anything going in the doors? Third pic down looks like it's showing a nice big hole waiting to be filled! Hmm, that didn't sound good


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Amish said:


> Vacuum those floors!
> 
> They look great - did you paint the lower halves of the doors while you were at it? Appears to match really well. Anything going in the doors? Third pic down looks like it's showing a nice big hole waiting to be filled! Hmm, that didn't sound good



going to be re done to fit a JL 8ib4


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

vwtoby said:


> is SEM texture paint?


aerosol from HD


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> do the write-up.


here it is....( I got some **** from a fiberglass forum for this how to but o well here it is as IMO I dont think its bad I can post the link kinda funny..) Id actually like to know if you guys found this how to helpful


This is a step-by-step tutorial showing you how to create your own custom kick panels. I know there is a lot of other people on here who can do a much better job then me so please add what ever advice you can.

Items needed:
Painter’s tape
Tin foil
Plastic sheets
Fleece 
OPTIONAL: fiberglass mat
Fiberglass 
Paintbrushes
Heat gun (if in cold weather)
Disposable plastic cups
Drummel tool
Popsicle sticks (anything like it)
Glue gun
OPTIONAL: Grinder
Sander
Sand paper
Bondo
Plastic disposable gloves

1.) Building a Base








Tape off this entire area w/ painters tape, then lay down another layer of tin foil and tape it down around it’s edges. Now put down and tape off plastic sheets everywhere else on the floor to ensure no fiberglass will get on your carpet. Then place your stock kick panel back into location. Make sure the stock kick panel is prepped for fiberglass by drilling tiny holes and roughing it up w/ a low grit sand paper; this allows for the fiber glass to hold to the plastic kick. So it should look like...








now lay down a piece of cloth, preferably fiberglass mat or fleece.









Now mix up about a 16 oz cup worth of fiberglass and paint it over the entire area. When applying the glass there are many techniques to do but I prefer to usually dab the glass on until it covers the entire area, then paint the rest of the glass on to the area.









To get glass to cure it has to be in a warm area so if you are in cold conditions like I was use a heating gun to warm the glass up enough to get it to cure.

Now take your cured base and cut off the extra base w/ a drummel tool.

















2.) Angling your baffle and attacking it
Now take your baffle that you've made before this for your speakers and start seeing how you would like it placed on your base. Once you've decided how you want it placed take pieces of wood, metal strips, Popsicle sticks, anything of the nature really. Use them to hold your baffle in place w/ hot glue attacking them to the base and baffle like so...

























Now this is optional at this point, you can place a towel around them and try them out at this point, to see if you like the angle. The try again and again until you find the optimal way you prefer them angled.

TIP: angling them the "shoot" at your CD player is usually a good starting point.

Before you go finish though make sure the speakers will fit...









Now see where i drew that line, this is the time when you want to cut away the extra of the base that is not needed.

3.) Stretching the fleece 

Place your creation over a medium thickness fleece and cut out a piece of fleece that will allow you to cover the entire kick.








Now take your hot glue gun and stretch the fleece around the front of the base and baffle








You don’t want any creases or folds as once then are glassed they will be much harder to get rid of.

Now mix up your glass and glass them

















If you are in cold weather this may be helpful for curing them(dont leave the heat gun in there for over a min tho just trying to heat up the area a little bit. If you leave it on i guess it could be a fire issue)








A box w/ a whole in it to stick the heating gun in; just places your kicks in there and they'll cure in no time.


Now take your grinder or drummel and cut away the fleece part where your speakers are going to be placed.
















Also give them a test fit in the car just to make sure they fit.

Now mix up another cup of glass and give the outside, inside, and baffles another coat to ensure there are no leaks in the kicks.

After this take your drummel or grinder and get rid of any big blemishes on the kicks.

The final part to it is to BONDO and SAND. May take up to 3 times of laying bondo.

After sanding them they will like this...


















At this point your basically done, besides one-step the finish which is up to you…

You can do anything from textured paint, carpet wrap, vynil wrap, suede ect… I post pics once I decide what to do.


Another thing KEEP trying


Look at my first attempt this then a year ago L
pic 1
pic 2

the next
pic 1
pic 2

the 3rd try
pic 1

and 4th
pic 1
pic 2


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Thats definently Word! right there, i like your progression over time, and definently tured out very nice.

When i eventually redo my kicks and switch out a midrange, i'll be doing it that way myself. With the recessed front, and slip in gril.

BTW in your other tries is that the usher dome midrange, or another?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> Thats definently Word! right there, i like your progression over time, and definently tured out very nice.
> 
> When i eventually redo my kicks and switch out a midrange, i'll be doing it that way myself. With the recessed front, and slip in gril.
> 
> BTW in your other tries is that the usher dome midrange, or another?



dyn 140


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

hey bdubs, did you know your write up is featured as a "ghetto kick install" on fiberglass forums? just thought you might be interested.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

How is it considered Ghetto?

I dunno about but as long as a item or thing comes out like you wanted and looking professional, then the route to the end-means shouldn't matter. I guess were all ghetto around here lol.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Way to persevere! I doubt I would have had the motivation to make a third, let alone fourth or fifth try!


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

bobditts said:


> hey bdubs, did you know your write up is featured as a "ghetto kick install" on fiberglass forums? just thought you might be interested.


I know...only thing I didnt do "right" is not use a router and fiber glass matt. 

http://www.fiberglassforums.com/showthread.php?t=1439


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

i like those kicks and the fiberglass forum can screw it self even though he did eventually appolagize. I have a 12M/4631G sitting right behind me waiting for a partner and new home in my truck  , I def think you did a great job and I liked the pics of your first kick. It reminded me of my first kicks lol. Ever scene a 7" driver in a noob kick? Ill give you pics, but i warn you its terrible...


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I like how one of the guys ripping on you thought you should ditch the Scans for a "higher range speaker."  And the same genius thought your tweeter was another mid. What an intelligent guy.

I think the kicks look great, and on something that small I don't see why just having resined fleece isn't strong enough. Sure it would be stronger if you had used some mat, but I doubt you'd notice the difference acoustically.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I love the kicks the only part of the build that I question and think to be a little dangerous is the home made bomb.......or when you made the cardboard enclosure to bake your kicks with the heat gun.......those fumes are flamable and that heat gun is a good source of "flame".


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i stopped going there due to the fact most of them are either idiots or they have no idea what sq is... dont get me wrong some great info there but it seems like another caraudio.com type site


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> I love the kicks the only part of the build that I question and think to be a little dangerous is the home made bomb.......or when you made the cardboard enclosure to bake your kicks with the heat gun.......those fumes are flamable and that heat gun is a good source of "flame".



LOL...if you only stick the heat gun in there for a minute you'll be fine but maybe people are right now that I think of it some dumbass will put the gun in there and leave it for hrs...


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

khail19 said:


> I like how one of the guys ripping on you thought you should ditch the Scans for a "higher range speaker."  And the same genius thought your tweeter was another mid. What an intelligent guy.
> 
> I think the kicks look great, and on something that small I don't see why just having resined fleece isn't strong enough. Sure it would be stronger if you had used some mat, but I doubt you'd notice the difference acoustically.



that did give me a good laugh


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

zfactor said:


> i stopped going there due to the fact most of them are either idiots or they have no idea what sq is... dont get me wrong some great info there but it seems like another caraudio.com type site



Def. I started readign through the gear threads and WOW. Just stuff like people telling others the audiobahn 3-way comp set is good


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO @ audiobahn! I liked the part where you have them tech specs and they all got confused. They were probably going to google to find out what all those tech specs meant...


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Those look nice! Great job!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't consider myself as a fabrication expert, but I am not a newb either. I will admit I noticed from the first photos that the edging wasn't smooth and a router had not been used. I also found it very odd that you used no chopped or woven matte, especially over the plastic kickpanel. Afterall, it isn't exactly fiberglassing if there is no glass fibers (doh). Everyone uses fleece or t-shirt material at some point during their fabrication but you have to remember that it is merely for shape. You can probably strike a screwdriver right through just fleece. Adding just a few layers of chopped mat on top makes a huge difference.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> I don't consider myself as a fabrication expert, but I am not a newb either. I will admit I noticed from the first photos that the edging wasn't smooth and a router had not been used. I also found it very odd that you used no chopped or woven matte, especially over the plastic kickpanel. Afterall, it isn't exactly fiberglassing if there is no glass fibers (doh). Everyone uses fleece or t-shirt material at some point during their fabrication but you have to remember that it is merely for shape. You can probably strike a screwdriver right through just fleece. Adding just a few layers of chopped mat on top makes a huge difference.


Yes I need to get a router but o well....as for the matt I mean it's strong w/ the fleece. Strong enough for me to stand on them, drop them form 4 ft and nothing happen to them....I think if they can survive that abuse a tweeter and max I think it's 6mm excursion from the 12m will cause the kick to break up, or a tap from someones foot. Yes I guess I should have used matt but I dont see how acoustical I THIS APPLICATION it can make a difference. Once you are doing bigger things like boxes, doors, ect yes I would def use the matt.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

FWIW, I think they look damn nice. I probably would have carpeted them since you have a fairly easy color to match, but the texture paint isn't bad at all. My only worry would be shoes scraping them up and ruining all your hard work.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job! I recently completed my first sub box using Tshirt and it worked great too, not hard at all. I was doing it at 35F and I just went really hot with hardener and the whole thing cured in like 3hrs! That's 3 layers of glass.

Now, are your kick completely sealed or you're going to vent them somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

What do I think? I think it SUCKS that you have Scans in your kicks and I can't figure out how to get anything in MY kicks. 

I was thinking of doing a dome, then I was thinking about a 3" or 4" but I REALLY don't want to loose the floorspace or dead pedal.

Good for you none the less...it don't get much better then that in a car.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

that site is lame, but I had to register just to screw around with them 

they act all high and mighty about their audiobahn installs with tons of glass - that style system is old hat already. I know there are some talented guys there, but they act like their **** doesn't stink - which is just weak


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

how did you make the grill?

looking good


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

vwtoby said:


> how did you make the grill?
> 
> looking good


http://phoenixphorum.com/baffles-w-grilles-for-noobs-vt216.html


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> that site is lame, but I had to register just to screw around with them
> 
> they act all high and mighty about their audiobahn installs with tons of glass - that style system is old hat already. I know there are some talented guys there, but they act like their **** doesn't stink - which is just weak



thanks for sticken up for me over there


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> that site is lame, but I had to register just to screw around with them
> 
> they act all high and mighty about their audiobahn installs with tons of glass - that style system is old hat already. I know there are some talented guys there, but they act like their **** doesn't stink - which is just weak


I as well.....nice post!


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for everythign guys...why i stick around here eca and that pg forum only. Least you guys want to teach people and not FLAME them for anything. Who wants to learn from people like that.


Thanks again guys,

-Brandon Farrell


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah, something tells me that we won't be welcome there much longer - haha

In general, I've poked around at this guy's posts (triple x) and he seems to be not such an ass - but there's no reason to talk **** when you have no clue what you are saying.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LMAO at winslow.......and I thought I was mad.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> LMAO at winslow.......and I thought I was mad.



i know hes awsome...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it is safe to say he will be the first of the DIY memebrs to be banned......GREAT JOB!

think X will get mad at my mcdonalds comment?


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I think I was the first - I was banned after making this comment directed to the admin...

_Honestly, it shouldn't turn into a third grader - "he started it" - discussion, but that's how it goes online. It's pretty crappy to take some guys work and progression (we don't even know what tools he has access to, etc) and then call it "ghetto" and post it for all to see, followed by a bunch of **** talking.

I guess if you want it to be a place for discussions without fighting - you should go back to post #3 (here's a hint, you made it) on this thread and look there for blame on how the thread went down this road..._

weak sauce


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

did they delete the thread? link doesnt work, I never got to read it.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like it's gone now. Pretty lame that the above comment was ban-worthy.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> did they delete the thread? link doesnt work, I never got to read it.


yup, deleted the thread - what a load of pussies over there. I could understand closing it, but I guess the admin didn't like being called out on his own board for starting ****.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> yup, deleted the thread - what a load of pussies over there. I could understand closing it, but I guess the admin didn't like being called out on his own board for starting ****.


I guess some people can't handle the **** they have dealt themselves. 

I read through the thread and it was pretty childish on his part..


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

coffee_junkee said:


> I guess some people can't handle the **** they have dealt themselves.
> 
> I read through the thread and it was pretty childish on his part..


X2 I had a blast dealing it back.....I guess when you talk **** about a family member it is ok but when someone not in the family does it, it tends to piss you off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice work, I like the home made oven!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bDUBS what is used to cover those grils material wise? I am afraid that if I add fabric to the grill I will lose some of my mid or over all sound.(anyone chime in please!)


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> bDUBS what is used to cover those grils material wise? I am afraid that if I add fabric to the grill I will lose some of my mid or over all sound.(anyone chime in please!)



grille cloth from joan fabrics....I do a little (barley any but still some) so when I'm in the car by myself I take them out, but as soon as that audio inclined get into my car I make sure they are back on.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> grille cloth from joan fabrics....I do a little (barley any but still some) so when I'm in the car by myself I take them out, but as soon as that audio inclined get into my car I make sure they are back on.


DAMn you responed fast I was sure you were in bed, having unprotected sex with a basset hound, reading a book,watching the tube, cutting coupons,.....or something else, have you no life MAN!!!?

lol


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I picked up some fabric, not sure if it is actuall grill clothe from the pics grill clothe looks thick but this was stretchable and somewhat transparent in the audio sense not that you could actually see through it. so i guess I will just see how it works out.

edit** you never show in your progess pics how and where you wrapped the vinyl....I need to see that.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

lol I was joking, and then he leaves lol........I guess that hound wa sa calling.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

they are nto wrapped in vynil....text spary...I sick at wrapping.


Go to Joanns and ask for speaker grille fabric....they have it w/ the vynils.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

another thing how did you get the grill clothe to stick to the grills them selves?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

contact cement works pretty well.


----------



## EpicenterDesigns (Feb 15, 2007)

bdubs767,

I kinda feel everything got worked out in the end over at www.fiberglassforums.com and once everything was cleared up, we were on good terms.
As i said over there before the thread was deleted, one or 2 guys does not make a forum nor should they represent how the forum feels.
They guy who made the comments about your speakers was not familiar with them and assumed. He was taught and appologized.
If you do not recall, what I said about the kicks was your starting base of fleece and no mat used. You asked in this thread what kid of difference it could make. A big difference in the overall sound. It may not be very evident to you, but an RTA sweep with them un matted and matted up would show a difference in the low end of their spectrum. They will have a ring to them, almost hollow sounding without the mat to reinforce the sides.

Overall, the build was nice, just not executed to the full of your abilities. If you are happy with them, then that is all that matters. Don't let the other people bring you down.

On a side note, the grill tuturial link you posted here would be a nice addition to www.fiberglassforums.com and I invite you to repost it over there with the pics and all.
Or may I have your permission to do so if you wish to not be a part of that forum?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

EpicenterDesigns said:


> On a side note, the grill tuturial link you posted here would be a nice addition to www.fiberglassforums.com and I invite you to repost it over there with the pics and all.
> Or may I have your permission to do so if you wish to not be a part of that forum?


Fell free to post it over there if you want...just PM (on here) the link to it it on your forum as I'm not great at navigating your site over there.

I finally got a router too lol  and already took those kicks out too as Im downgrading. This time it will be fun, time to take out the tin snips and hide some seas w18nx deep in the kicks (into the frame of the car). When done I hope people wont be able to tell that anything is different from stock  besides some speaker grille cloth on the kicks. And dont worry this time I will use fiberglass matt, a good lesson I learned from you guys over there. Maybe this time I can do a non ghetto install


----------



## EpicenterDesigns (Feb 15, 2007)

If you do want to post that how-to over there, do it in this section.....

http://www.fiberglassforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24



EDIT::
I'll post it over there later tonight then.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

EpicenterDesigns said:


> If you do want to post that how-to over there, do it in this section.....
> 
> http://www.fiberglassforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24
> 
> ...



i posted it over there for yea.

http://www.fiberglassforums.com/showthread.php?p=21267#post21267


----------



## ronp (Nov 24, 2006)

Can I get a kumbayaaa or at least a group hug (wipes tear from eye)  

Must say that we've witnessed a classy gesture here. There's hope for cats and dogs living together yet...

BTW, I thought the kicks were awesome, as was the writeup.


----------



## Triple-X (Feb 15, 2007)

rcurley55 said:


> In general, I've poked around at this guy's posts (triple x) and he seems to be not such an ass - but there's no reason to talk **** when you have no clue what you are saying.



im not an ass...i spend alot of time trying to help everyone that asks for help over there. I fully admit i was wrong.. im not trying to make an excuse for what i said, or how i acted in the beginning.. in retrospect it was dick. and as a result i apologized.. that was a bad day..but i had no right to take it out on bdubs.
had i paid more attention to what he was running rather than the steps he took during the build, i would never have made that comment. (it IS a fiberglass fabrication board after all)

its easy for everyone to point the finger at one another in situations like this.
but that goes no where. just cause a couple people from over there were being dicks doesn't mean everyone there is.. and thats no different than assuming that just cause two morons boasted about audiobling components being good, doesn't mean that everyone else doesn't know better. As a moderator over there I can tell you first hand that its impossible to keep up with every post and every user. 


but all in all i can assure you that I invest alot of time in that forum trying to help and give good advice to guys just like bdubs. that was just ONE bad example. We are very anti-flame over there.. but we aren't perfect either. As it is you guys are still here flaming us? so in the end whats the real difference.

either way.. i apologized and I stand by that. im looking forward to seeing his next attempt with the router too.. and bdubs.. the grill how to is good. so thanks for contributing still after all that has happened.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

EpicenterDesigns said:


> I kinda feel everything got worked out in the end over at www.fiberglassforums.com and once everything was cleared up, we were on good terms.


I'm glad you think that things are on good terms with him, how about me? I don't see how anything was "worked out" - I got banned for simply pointing out how hypocritical your admin is over there. So just in summary, if you disagree with the admin and stick up for a new member at fiberglass forums, you get banned - no warning - nothing. Oh, and while they were at it, they DELETE the thread so no one else can read it?

Pretty immature if you ask me. And not the "friendly" forum that your admin so dearly claimed he desired.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

Triple-X said:


> its easy for everyone to point the finger at one another in situations like this. but that goes no where. just cause a couple people from over there were being dicks doesn't mean everyone there is...As a moderator over there I can tell you first hand that its impossible to keep up with every post and every user.


it's not the mods or you that are a problem, it's your admin - banning me for pointing out where that flaming started, then deleting the thread to hide your tracks is pretty lame. I'm a moderator on multiple boards, and that's not how I do business.



WEAK WEAK WEAK....



> We are very anti-flame over there.. but we aren't perfect either.


hahahahahahahahahaha.......<breathe> BWWWWAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!! 

Right, your admin jumps in on the third post and adds fuel to the fire and you want us to believe this? Frankly, your admin probably felt that his comments wouldn't get back to the "anonymous" original party - and was happy to jump in and flame away - then the party started and continued. Only when he found out that the original building caught wind does he conveniently claim how "friendly" his board is supposed to be. 

I think the example is clear that it's perfect ok to flame away at those who can't defend themselves - oh and just shred the evidence if you get caught!



> i apologized and I stand by that.


I think you are a stand up guy- I really do, and it's nice of you guys to take the time to come over here - but you should be careful who you associate yourself with...because it's making you look bad right now.


----------



## EpicenterDesigns (Feb 15, 2007)

Either way, your associating 2 different people for 1 action.

I didn't even know it got deleted till I read this thread.

Did it get out of hand? Yes.
Did we come over here to straighten it out? Yes.

I have no idea what happen to you. If you smarted off or bad mouthed the admin, then he did what he did. Not us.

I would expect that if I came here picking a fight with this boards admin and bad mouthing him, he would ban me. 

Same thing.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

EpicenterDesigns said:


> Either way, your associating 2 different people for 1 action.


No, I'm just pointing out how lame the admin is on that board - not associating either of you guys for his actions. I'm also letting you know that being associated with that board doesn't necessarily bode well for your reputation elsewhere - imo of course.



> Did it get out of hand? Yes.
> Did we come over here to straighten it out? Yes.


That's nice of you to attempt to do - but I don't see where there is "straightening out" to do? First a member gets bashed for his work, now you guys come over here to ask for a tutorial from him?!?! Doesn't make much sense, does it? If it was me, I would give you the middle finger, but that's not my decision to make.



> I have no idea what happen to you. If you smarted off or bad mouthed the admin, then he did what he did. Not us.


What happened to me? Pretty simple, you can find my exact quote in this thread, here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=82727&postcount=44

All I did was point out that all the **** talking was started by the admin himself and that he should consider leading by example - I was subsequently banned without warning. Permanently banned at that. That's not moderation or administration...Oh and he deleted the thread to cover his tracks.



> I would expect that if I came here picking a fight with this boards admin and bad mouthing him, he would ban me.
> 
> Same thing.[/COLOR]


If that's what ACTUALLY happened, then I would agree with you, however, this is hardly the case. He got a piece of his own medicine and power tripped - end of story.

Real classy guy there  

oh well, makes no matter to me, I couldn't care less, and there's no reason to beat a dead horse (how's that for three over-used sayings in one sentence  ) Please realize I have nothing against you guys, in particular. Just that my three posts there left a very sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

the kick panles look really nice, Im still debating on kicks or a pillars...

great stuff


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sure is lots crying going on in this thread.

Back to the topic. I love the kick panels and would love to hear them. Any impressions on sound yet?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

wow. never knew a install thread could turn into a fiberglassing.com forum/admin bash lol. nice kicks though.


----------



## EpicenterDesigns (Feb 15, 2007)

rcurley55 said:


> That's nice of you to attempt to do - but I don't see where there is "straightening out" to do? First a member gets bashed for his work, now you guys come over here to ask for a tutorial from him?!?! Doesn't make much sense, does it? If it was me, I would give you the middle finger, but that's not my decision to make.




It wasn't my sole intention to come here and "straighten" this out.
I just came here to look around, maybe learn something and maybe teach a couple things also.
I decided to bring this back up when I saw it.
And it wasn't till I saw this thread that I learned of his grill thread and decided to ask him to do that. It was completely up to him as it would have been up to you to give me the finger.


----------



## EpicenterDesigns (Feb 15, 2007)

bobditts said:


> wow. never knew a install thread could turn into a fiberglassing.com forum/admin bash lol.




You started it.


But thats ok. We will take care of it and make things right in internet land.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

EpicenterDesigns said:


> You started it.
> 
> 
> But thats ok. We will take care of it and make things right in internet land.



How did I start my own bashing?

Any how, I dont care about it any more. I may have said few things abotu your forum because I was upset/pissed off that perhaps I shouldnt have said on this board, and I apologize for that. Since I have gone through your forum a few times and find it very good for what it is, which is a fabrication and I intended to use some methods you guys used when I start playing around with new things. Any how enjoy your day and perhaps Ill chat with you on other topics on this board or your board, dont worry about this any more I have no hard feelings about it.


----------



## EpicenterDesigns (Feb 15, 2007)

bdubs767 said:


> How did I start my own bashing?





Oh no no no bro.

I quoted bobditts, not you.

Your cool with me. I am glad you found some things you liked on the fiberglass forums.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

EpicenterDesigns said:


> Oh no no no bro.
> 
> I quoted bobditts, not you.
> 
> Your cool with me. I am glad you found some things you liked on the fiberglass forums.



LOL IM DEF DRUNK lol I saw the b and thought it was me


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bdubs, why does your sig indicate different drivers than the ones in this thread? You switch gears?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

sephiroth619 said:


> Bdubs, why does your sig indicate different drivers than the ones in this thread? You switch gears?



yep  

decided to downgrade....cars getting old, having a system with so much money invested intoa system in it is scary, when its gonna be sitting over night at places getting fixed for every other little thing that happens with older cars.

So I moving the drivers into home towers (hds, 12m, and xls 8"), sold the alpine gear, and MS amps are going away for a new install in a new car after school. I have enough MS amps now to have full seperation from l/r channel   

Three Dual Monos and 2 ms275s I have now  ...looking like
ms2125 to tweets in stereo
(2) Ms275 each bridged to single mid range (most likely jbl 2105H)
half ms1000ta to jl8ib4s in stereo
other half ms1000ta to subs birdged

CAN WE SAY little extra power there


----------

